# marraige



## mcclpb (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi everyone ..looking for some advice please ..I`m getting married in Cairo in July ..I`m from Ireland and am currently filling out my freedom to marry paper online and its asking me for the name of where marraige will be civilly registered.I know in Ireland to do this you need to make an appointment,but my partner is telling me we can just walk in without appointment and do it.?Has anyone the name of the place its done and do you know if appointment is needed. T.I.A


----------



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

I don't know if this practice still exists but you may want to look into it. I was married in Cairo and my husband found out "everything" we needed to do to get married there. When we went to get married, all was fine until the man doing the "marriage" told us one of the witnesses had to be an Egyptian with an American passport because I am American. We walked out of there quite depressed because we needed the civil paper to get married in the church. Luckily for us, on our way out we saw a couple that had been in the US embassy at the same time as us, and the man was Egyptian having an American passport. We asked him to be a witness and we were married. It's a funny marriage ceremony, all we did was sign a piece of paper and that was that.


----------

